# شيخ الازهر الوقح



## esambraveheart (4 يناير 2011)

*




*​ 

*بعد ان انتنت و فاحت رائحة الاضطهاد الاسلامي العفنة لمسيحيي مصر حتي ضربت في اقاصي الارض فازكمت انوف دول العالم كله و اثارت حفيظة و غيرة و اشمئزاز دول مسيحية قوية مثل الولايات المتحدة و الفاتيكان و بلجيكا و سويسرا و فرنسا و ادمي الاضطهاد قلوبهم هم ايضا حزنا علي اخوتهم في الدين و الانسانية من مسيحيي الشرق الاوسط و بالاخص في مصر و العراق.*

*و بعد ان خرجت تصريحات الشجب و الادانة لهذا الارهاب العفن بلهجة شديدة لاول مرة علي لسان من اعتبره العالم حمامة السلام الوديعة ..البابا بنديكت بابا الفاتيكان.. و تحمل في طياتها التهديد باستخدام القوة لاجبار العالم الاسلامي الهمجي علي احترام ما عداه من اديان .*
*و بعد ان جاء التقرير الامريكي لحقوق الانسان بالنتيجة القاطعة ان مسيحيي مصر يرزحون تحت نير اضطهاد اسلامي و تمييز عنصرى لم يسبق له مثيل في ظل حكم الاغلبية المسلمة المتعصبة المتجبرة و المحبة للعنف و العدوان و اذلال المسيحيين و استحلال دمائهم .. و هي النتيجة التي معها انفضحت كل اكاذيب و تصريحات مشيخة الازهر و اجهزة الدولة بانه لا يوجد في مصر اضطهاد للمسيحيين .*
*بعد كل هذا راح شيخ الازهر الوقح يطلب مقابلة قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث في المقر البابوى ليطلب منه اسخف و اوقح طلب يمكن ان يطلبه الجاني الوقح من المجني عليه المظلوم :*​


*راح شيخ الازهر الوقح يطلب من قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث ان يكذب مثله و ان يكون كذابا مثله و خائنا لرعيته و الامانة التي اؤتمن عليه..*​


*راح شيخ الازهر الوقح يطلب من قداسة البابا ان يكذب علي العالم و علي رعيته و علي نفسه و ان يستنكر معه التقرير الامريكي لحقوق الانسان و ان يكذبه و ان يردد معه اغنية الكذب الاسلامي الوقحة القائلة بانه ..لا اضطهاد.. للاقباط.*​


*اي وقاحة هذه يا شيخ الازهر يامن تساند الارهاب الاسلامي بالروح و الدم..*​​​


*عيب عليك يا راعي الاجرام و المجرمين..*
*لان القمر لا يخفي ..*​


*و رائحة الميت لابد ان تفوح و تملاء الجو نتونة و عفونة لا يمكن معها انكار وجود الجثة .*​
​



http://www.faithfreedom.org/articles/political-islam/al-azhar-makes-an-absurd-request-from-coptic-church-%E2%80%9Cdenounce-the-us-religious-di***imination-report%E2%80%9D/
http://www.faithfreedom.org/article...unce-the-us-religious-di***imination-report”/


----------



## kalimooo (4 يناير 2011)

شيخ بالفعل وقح ومتعصب اكثر من القاعدة نفسها...

انما لا تعول اخي على كلام الاميريكيين..يتكلموا وبس مع نقطة استفهام؟..

المسيحيون يقتلون بالعراق تحت سمعهم وبصرهم ..

ولو هناك من منزل لم يراه المتعصبون السنة فانهم يدلونهم عليه..

فانهم يدلونهم عليه؟؟

كل يوم نذهب لزيارة المهجرين العراقيين ويخبروننا العجايب..
طبعاً لن نسترسل بالكلام لانه  عندها  سيصبح سياسة


----------



## لدى المسيح (4 يناير 2011)

.. أنا مسلمة لكن متألمة ونفسى

اقول من وجعى ملناش ذنب



نفسى أقول بضجيــج وانين ..
أسفين يا اخوتنا المسيحين..
لو مقدرناش نسعفكم ..
 لو معرفناش نحميكم ..
ومكناش هنعيش الا معاكم أو بيـكم
انتوا بقيــتنا وفى سعادتنا وف احزنا
 بتمدوا لنـــــــــــــــــــــــا ايديكم..
أسفين يا اخوتنا المسيحين
اوعوا تزعلوا منا فيوم
 ويبقا مبينا خصام أو لوم
عمر محمد يوم ما اتردد لما احتاج لميلاد
وعمر ميلاد مبيزعل منه عشان بيحب
فميدو حاجات ..
ايوا ماهما جيران وأصحاب 
مــا الاتنين فالاصل اخوات
وأأأأأأأأأاه يا اخوتنا ..
 عليت صرختنا
و ياريت نلحق نرجع نقعد مع بعضينا
قبل ما تتفرق بالغصب ايـــــدينا
بنفــوس راضـــــــية زى ما كنا .. 
قبل ما ييـــجـــــوا يوقــعوا بيننا..
وأأأأأأأأه يا اخوتنا لو نكسفهم .. 
ونعنفهم بابتسامتنا و بوداعتنا ..
ااااااااااااه .. اااااااااااه يا اخواتى 
من أحزانكم ..وكل وجع ممكن يألمكم
بيعذبنى وبيحرقنى .. وبفضل ابص
على المستقبل ازاى يجى وكل مايجى معاد
أتلاقى فيه ويا ميلاد الاقيه متغير 
قام يدوور زعلان مني !!!


----------



## وسام شاه (4 يناير 2011)

تسلم ايدك يا نرمين!!
و انا كمان بأقول: آسفين!


----------



## Mzajnjy (4 يناير 2011)

*الى المسلمين غضبنا ليس فى ارهاب الاسلام و هذه الحركة القذرة و لكن غضبنا من عدم اعترافكم بجريمة ارتكبها مسلمون باسم الاسلام *
*و عاوز اقولكم اللى يتستر على مجرم هو مجرم زيه و لو اتسترتو على المجرمين دول و المحرض الرئيس لهم لفعل الارهاب وهو الاسلام اصبحتم مجرمين مثلهم و لن يتركهم و يترككم الله الا و عذبكم لان انكاركم فيه تستر عليهم و موافقة منكم بهذه الجريمة و كل الجرائم السابقة*


----------



## Mzajnjy (4 يناير 2011)

اما بخصوص اذا استطاع شيخ الازهر الكذاب الارهابى اقناع البابا بقول الكذب "طبعا فى المشمش" سامحونى لن اسمع للبابا شنودة مرة اخرى و ساطالب بشلحه لانه لا يمكن ان يكون رأس الكنيسة كذاب وهو خادم الله


----------



## salamboshra (4 يناير 2011)

*شىء عجيب ان المسلمين بيقولو الاهاب الى حصل فى الاسكندرية الى عمله ليس مسلم ولا يبت للاسلام بصلة + ياناس عيب عليكم + صحيح الى اختشو ماتو + طاب اقرأ  قرأن ياخوى المسلم واقرأ البخارى ومسل الصحاح بعد القرأن واقرأ بفهم ؟؟؟؟ ستجد ان الاسلام امر بقتال غير المسلمين والتمثيل بجثثهم وطردهم من بلاد المسلمين !!!!! كفاية غباء واسلوب التقيه والمؤلفة قلوبهم كفاية ارجوكم +الموت جاى وكلنا نموت ونقف بين يدى الديان العادل  + وان الله يعطى كل واحد نحو أعماله لن كان خيرأ او شرأ*


----------



## لدى المسيح (4 يناير 2011)

مستحيل يكون مسلم .. الرسول قال انكم اهل زمة ورحمة 

فمن يقول بعد الرسول !!

وقال القرءان لا حرج عليكم ان تبروهم 

والبر من الاحسان ..

كل ما يحصل هو عملية سياسية ينتظرون نتائجها منذ زمن بعيد

ولا يخفى عليك اخى ان من اراد ان يعبد الله فالله يسمعه ويره

ولا داع ابداً للتفرقة تحت اى طائل او مسمى صدقنى اننا متماثلين

مسلمين ومسيحين فى كل شىء .. وهذا ما رايت 

وانى صدقاً أحبكم .. ورغماً عنكم

نرمين


----------



## مونيكا 57 (4 يناير 2011)

أشكرك يانرمين إنتى ووسام
أنتو فعلا ذى مسلمين زمان
بس الوهابيين فرقوا المصريين منهم لله


----------



## احلى ديانة (4 يناير 2011)

نرمين 1 قال:


> مستحيل يكون مسلم .. الرسول قال انكم اهل زمة ورحمة
> 
> فمن يقول بعد الرسول !!
> 
> ...



اختى نرمين نحن نصدق انك تحبينا ونحن نحبك ايضا بجد ولا نكرهك

ولكن انكار ان من فعل ذلك ليس بمسلم ولا يمد للاسلام هذا افتراء

فمن فعل ذلك فعل ذلك باتباع ايات قرانية وفتاوى لشيوخ مسلمين

ولم يفعل ذلك من تلقاء نفسة

​


----------



## لدى المسيح (4 يناير 2011)

لا انكر ولا اثبت ولكن القرءان لم يأمرنا بقتل من لم يقتالنا .. والله لو كان الاسلام يدعوا للكراهية والعداء مابت فيه يوماً .. وكنت اول المكذبين لحملته ..

دينى الذى عرفته امر بالبر والاحسان وموجودة لديكم ايات القرءان

اما ما قيل عن الحرب والقتال فهذا للمعتدين ... ليس لكم فيه شيئاً

انتم الاقربين والمحبين

لو كان مسلماً لا يؤمن بالمسيح كلمة الله وروحاً منه يكون اسلامه باطلاً

المسيح روح من الله .. مقدس .. وجليل 

لو كان دينى يدعوا للتباغض والافتراء 

لما تشرفت باعتناقه للحظة ..

ولا وجدت بينكم احاول جاهدة تميض شيئاً من جراحكم

الغائرة .. والثائرة 

بسبب المجرمين المدعين الاسلام

وليسوا بمسلمين 

بل كاذبين والله لهم بالمرصاد

وسيجزيهم الله حتى يرضيكم الجزاء فيهم


----------



## لدى المسيح (4 يناير 2011)

لو كان دينى يدعوا للتباغض والافتراء 

لما تشرفت باعتناقه للحظة ..

ولا وجدت بينكم احاول جاهدة تميض شيئاً من جراحكم

الغائرة .. والثائرة 

بسبب المجرمين المدعين الاسلام

وليسوا بمسلمين 

بل كاذبين والله لهم بالمرصاد

وسيجزيهم الله حتى يرضيكم الجزاء فيهم


----------



## وسام شاه (4 يناير 2011)

mzajnjy قال:


> *الى المسلمين غضبنا ليس فى ارهاب الاسلام و هذه الحركة القذرة و لكن غضبنا من عدم اعترافكم بجريمة ارتكبها مسلمون باسم الاسلام *
> *و عاوز اقولكم اللى يتستر على مجرم هو مجرم زيه و لو اتسترتو على المجرمين دول و المحرض الرئيس لهم لفعل الارهاب وهو الاسلام اصبحتم مجرمين مثلهم و لن يتركهم و يترككم الله الا و عذبكم لان انكاركم فيه تستر عليهم و موافقة منكم بهذه الجريمة و كل الجرائم السابقة*



يا اخي "سايق عليك النبى" ما تدخلناش سكة اللي يروح ما يرجعش.
الاسلام فيه اسامة بن لادن و ايمن الظواهري بس برضه فيه محمد عبده  و احمد زويل و محمد البرادعي و...

المسالة مش مسالة اسلام و مسيحية انما المسألة مسألة عقول بتفهم و بتفكر!
الارهابي مش هيشوف في الدين غير الارهاب.
و محب السلام مش هيشوف غير السلام و المحبة.


----------



## thunder (4 يناير 2011)

انا ارى ان كلامه منطقي

و انا شاهدت له فيديو يقرا الانجيل و يقول التطويبات ايات جميلة


----------



## Critic (4 يناير 2011)

*الاخت نرمين انتى مخدوعة كأغلب البسطاء*
*خدعوكى و قالوا : الاسلام دين حب سماحة *
*لا اختاه الاسلام يامرك بكرهنا بغضنا قتلنا انتى لا تعرفى هذا فهذه مشكلتك*
*الم تلاحظى ان الارهاب يرافق الاسلام مكانيا و زمانيا منذ نشاته*
*وكلما تخلصنا من ارهابى يخرج اخر*
*العيب ليس فى الارهابى بل فى سبب صنعه و هو الاسلام نفسه بنصوصه*
*طالما النصوص باقية سيخرج الف ارهابى اخر*

*ادعوكى للدخول فى قسم الحوار الاسلامى و الاطلاع على تلك المواضيع :*

*أستهداف المسيحيين واستباحة دمهم في الاسلام / توضيح للمسلمين المغيبين*
*القرآن و الارهاب و القتل و القتال*
*الولاء و البراء .....(1) البغض فى الله* 
*من اذى ذميا فقد اذانى... عن معاملة اهل الزمة*


----------



## The Antiochian (4 يناير 2011)

*اسألوا أنفسكم يا أحبائي كم سؤال :*
*لماذا لا توجد حركة مسيحية إرهابية تفجر المساجد ؟؟؟؟*
*هل يترك الإله الحقيقي كلاما ً يمكن أن يفهم بصورة تسبب قتل الأبرياء يوميييييييييا ً ؟؟؟؟؟*
*ألم يكن يستطيع صياغة آياته بطريقة لا تفهم إرهابيا ً ؟؟؟؟ أي كما هو الحال في الكتاب المقدس*


----------



## esambraveheart (4 يناير 2011)

*الاخت نرمين ..الاخ وسام شاه
تحياتي..و شكرا للمشاركه الوجدانيه و لكم عذركم في محاولة الدفاع عن دينكم لانكم لا تستطيعون ان تخونوه او تخذلوه و لو كان جرمه واضحا وضوح الشمس و تراه عيون الاعمي حتي.
ساصدق انكم من المعتدلين ..لكن اسمحوا لي اسالكم سؤال واقعي :
كم عددكم كمعتدلين بالمقارنة باخوانكم المتطرفين الارهابيين الذين يلتزمون بصحيح الدين الذي تخرجون عنه انتم الان (اما لخداعنا او لخداع انفسكم ) عندما تتعلقون بالمنسوخ من ايات السلام و مسالمة المسيحيين و تتجاهلون عمدا الايات الناسخه التي ليس فيها الا اوامر القتل و النهب و القتال و الاذلال للمسيحيين و اظهار العداوة و البغضاء و الكراهية لهم ( هذا هو صحيح دينكم فلا تنكروه و لا تحاولوا انكاره بمكر )؟؟؟؟
مع افضل التوقعات و هي انكم صادقين فعلا في مشاعركم تجاهنا كما تقولون..فانتم كمعتدلين لا تتعدون العشرات في العدد بالمقارنة بسبعين مليون مسلم متعصب و كاره للمسيحية  و المسيحيين.
انتم مجرد نقطة في بحر .
و ادخلوا المواقع الاسلامية لتروا الافراح التي اقامها اخوانكم في الدين و التهاني التي يقدمونها لبعضهم البعض ابتهاجا بهذه الجريمة القذرة الشنعاء و كانهم في يوم عيد ..و لا يفوتكم كم الثناء و المديح في شخص المجرم منفذ تلك المذبحة البشعة و التاكيد من قبل الجميع في تلك المواقع علي وجوب ان يحذو جميع المسلمين حذو هذا الحيوان المسعور لانه " التزم بصحيح الدين و اظهر من الكراهية و البغضاء و العداء للمسيحيين تماما كما نص القران و احاديث رسولكم ".
فلا تخدعونا من فضلكم و لا تحاولوا خداعنا بكلمات معسولة تقطر كذبا و نفاقا ...
 فنحن نعلم علم اليقين ان الامنا كمسيحيين تبهج قلوبكم و تسر خواطركم و تشفي غليل نفوسكم ( و هذا مانص عليه قرانكم بالحرف الواحد و الذي تحاولون انتم انكاره الان )..فلكم كمؤمنين بدين الاسلام " شفاء لصدوركم" عندما ترون الامنا و معاناتنا كمسيحين .
اتركونا في الامنا لو سمحتم و لا تواسونا ..لان تعزياتكم الزائفة الكاذبة لنا.. تؤلمنا .
و لان العزاء من الله الهنا  وحده.. و عزاؤه يكفينا.. و يجفف دموع اعيننا 
و هو ما لا تستطيعه كلماتكم الخادعة الملتوية و مشاعركم المشبوهة تجاهنا ابدا ابدا .​*


----------



## sara anis22 (5 يناير 2011)

انا مسيحية وعارفة كويس اوى ان اللى حصل ده لعبة سياسية ..ملهاش علاقة بأى دين لان الاديان كلها بتدعو للسلام ودى حاجة مش محتاجة كلام ..
لا تنسوا ان حادث الانفجار وقع بين الكنيسة والجامع واللى اتصاب مسيحيين ومسلمين
ولا تنسوا ايضا ان رسولهم قد اوصاهم بنا جيدااا وقرأت حديث من النت انه يتبرأ من يفعل بنا مثل هذه الجرائم يعنى يعتبر كاافر وكان ايام عمر بن الخطاب مسيحين ومسلمين عايشين فى سلاااام واماااان والتاريخ يشهد بذلك ده غير ان فى ادلة بجد انهم لازم يعترفوا بالمسيحية ليكتمل اسلامهم ولو معترفوش يبقوا كفار!!!

فلا علاقة للاسلام بتلك الجريمة ابدااااااااااااااا ولا اللى حصل ده ليه علاقة بأى دين اساسااااا
ياريت نفكر بعقل عن كده
وكلنا رافعين شعاار الارهاب لا دين له 

وادعو الرب ان يحميناااا ومش عايزين نديلهم فرصة يزرعوا الفتنة مابيننا


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 يناير 2011)

> انا مسيحية



أول القصيدة كفر ،،، يا عيني على الكذب ، دا انتوا حتى مش عارفين تكذبوا !!
لغتك أظهرتك ، لا احد يستطيع ان يتشكل بشكل مسيحي هنا ..


----------



## sara anis22 (5 يناير 2011)

لا تعليييييييييييييييييييييييييق


----------



## وسام شاه (5 يناير 2011)

من الواضح ان المسلمين و المسيحيين بينهم شيء مشترك اخيرا...
و هو النفاق...كلاهما يقول ما لا يفعل.
المسلمين مصدعين دماغنا ليل نهار بان الاسلام دين التسامح ...و مش مستحملين كام الف واحد بهائي ما لهومش طلبات تقريبا غير ان احنا نعترف بوجودهم. بحجة انهم خطر على النظام العام و على الاسلام! و يقيمون الدنيا و لا يقعدونها اذا واحد ساب الاسلام لانه مش مقتنع بيه و كأنه هيبقى آخر مسلم في العالم مع ان العالم فيه مليار مسلم ما لهومش لازمة تقريبا.

المسيحيين هرييوا بدنا بجملة احبوا عدوكم... و انا شخصيا لم اصادف قدرا من الكراهية مثل الموجود في هذا المنتدى..
عارف الرد مسبقا: هتقولوا احنا بنحبكم بس بنكره دينكم..
كانك بتقوللي "انا بحبك بس انت ابن كلب"
نظرية برضه!!
المحبة آخر اصدار!..نسخة الشرق الاوسط!

يا اخوانا كلنا في الهم سوا و في التخلف سوا و في الهبل سوا.
المسألة مش مسألة مسلمين و مسيحيين.
المسألة مسألة شعوب متخلفة و شعوب متحضرة


----------



## Mzajnjy (5 يناير 2011)

sara anis22 قال:


> انا مسيحية وعارفة كويس اوى ان اللى حصل ده لعبة سياسية ..ملهاش علاقة بأى دين لان الاديان كلها بتدعو للسلام ودى حاجة مش محتاجة كلام ..
> لا تنسوا ان حادث الانفجار وقع بين الكنيسة والجامع واللى اتصاب مسيحيين ومسلمين
> ولا تنسوا ايضا ان رسولهم قد اوصاهم بنا جيدااا وقرأت حديث من النت انه يتبرأ من يفعل بنا مثل هذه الجرائم يعنى يعتبر كاافر وكان ايام عمر بن الخطاب مسيحين ومسلمين عايشين فى سلاااام واماااان والتاريخ يشهد بذلك ده غير ان فى ادلة بجد انهم لازم يعترفوا بالمسيحية ليكتمل اسلامهم ولو معترفوش يبقوا كفار!!!
> 
> ...


اضحكتينى يا فتاة ده ناقص تقولى الشهادتين تفو على ده رسول و ده دين يبيح الكذب و القتل:ranting:


----------



## Mzajnjy (5 يناير 2011)

وسام شاه قال:


> من الواضح ان المسلمين و المسيحيين بينهم شيء مشترك اخيرا...
> و هو النفاق...كلاهما يقول ما لا يفعل.
> المسلمين مصدعين دماغنا ليل نهار بان الاسلام دين التسامح ...و مش مستحملين كام الف واحد بهائي ما لهومش طلبات تقريبا غير ان احنا نعترف بوجودهم. بحجة انهم خطر على النظام العام و على الاسلام! و يقيمون الدنيا و لا يقعدونها اذا واحد ساب الاسلام لانه مش مقتنع بيه و كأنه هيبقى آخر مسلم في العالم مع ان العالم فيه مليار مسلم ما لهومش لازمة تقريبا.
> 
> ...


 عارف احنا لو بنكرهكم اقل شئ كنا قتلناكم و حررنا بلدنا من 1400 سنة صدقنى ده هى صلاة واحدة بس مننا عليكم و هتشوف السما هتتحول نار ازاى بس ربنا قالنا اغفرو و امرنا بالتسامح الحقيقي مش تسامح الاسلام المزيف 
"سمعتم انه قيل عين بعين وسن بسن.  واما انا فاقول لكم لا تقاوموا الشر.بل من لطمك على خدك الايمن فحول له الاخر ايضا.<A name=ver40>  ومن اراد ان يخاصمك وياخذ ثوبك فاترك له الرداء ايضا.<A name=ver41>  ومن سخرك ميلا واحدا فاذهب معه اثنين.<A name=ver42> من سالك فاعطه.ومن اراد ان يقترض منك فلا ترده"
واخد بالك من المكتوب؟ مش اللى متعلم بالاحمر ده هو نفس الموجود فى القرآن؟ شايف المسيح بيتكلم عليكم ازاى و عارف انكم هتقولو كده
"سمعتم انه قيل تحب قريبك وتبغض عدوك.  واما انا فاقول لكم احبوا اعداءكم.باركوا لاعنيكم.احسنوا الى مبغضيكم.وصلوا لاجل الذين يسيئون اليكم ويطردونكم.<A name=ver45> لكي تكونوا ابناء ابيكم الذي في السموات.فانه يشرق شمسه على الاشرار والصالحين ويمطر على الابرار والظالمين.<A name=ver46>  لانه ان احببتم الذين يحبونكم فاي اجر لكم.اليس العشارون ايضا يفعلون ذلك.<A name=ver47>  وان سلمتم على اخوتكم فقط فاي فضل تصنعون.اليس العشارون ايضا يفعلون هكذا.<A name=ver48> فكونوا انتم كاملين كما ان اباكم الذي في السموات هو كامل"
*شايف كمان انه بيقول* انك لو بتحب اخوك بس و مبتحبش حد تانى تبقى ايه؟ و الاسلام امرك تحب اخوك المسلم بس حتى لو اخوك المسلم ده ظالم فتقف معاه ضد المظلوم طالما المظلوم كافر او مش مسلم زى اللى بيحصل دلوقتى القاضى المسلم مبيحكمش لصالح المسيحى ابدا و اديك شايف قضية نجح حمادى و غيرها كتير المفروض القاضى يمثل العدالة لكن فى مصر يمثل السفالة و الظلم على من ليس مسلم
المسيح علمنا نكره الشر و منكرهش الشرير
فعلشان كده احنا بنكره الشيطان و الخطية و محمد و الاسلام الذين جعلوكم هكذا 
انا عارف ان مش كل المسلمين قتالين بس على الاقل بيؤمنو بنفس دين القتل و ده موافقة ضمنية لما وجد فى الاسلام


----------



## Desert Rose (5 يناير 2011)

sara anis22 قال:


> انا مسيحية وعارفة كويس اوى ان اللى حصل ده لعبة سياسية ..ملهاش علاقة بأى دين لان الاديان كلها بتدعو للسلام ودى حاجة مش محتاجة كلام ..
> لا تنسوا ان حادث الانفجار وقع بين الكنيسة والجامع واللى اتصاب مسيحيين ومسلمين
> ولا تنسوا ايضا ان رسولهم قد اوصاهم بنا جيدااا وقرأت حديث من النت انه يتبرأ من يفعل بنا مثل هذه الجرائم يعنى يعتبر كاافر وكان ايام عمر بن الخطاب مسيحين ومسلمين عايشين فى سلاااام واماااان والتاريخ يشهد بذلك ده غير ان فى ادلة بجد انهم لازم يعترفوا بالمسيحية ليكتمل اسلامهم ولو معترفوش يبقوا كفار!!!
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههههه ديه نكته اخر حاجة 

لا جاية فى منتدى مسيحى اصيل وتقولك انا مسيحية وتقول الكلام ده واحنا عالم عندها عته مغولى هنصدق الكلام ده على طوووووووول 


هههههههههههه بجد ضحكتينى يابنتى وانا مليش نفس اضحك 

طب قولى ابانا الذى كده 
*


----------



## وسام شاه (5 يناير 2011)

خلي بالك انا قبل ما انتقد المسيحيين انتقدت المسلمين..
لو فضلنا كده كل واحد شايف نفسة ملاك و الاخر شيطان يبقى عمرنا ما هنتقابل..

كلامكم كله عنصرية و حض على الكراهية -زينا برضه ..لا ننكر-

يعني ايه تطلعونا من البلد؟ انتو مين و احنا مين؟..انتو مصريين و احنا ايه؟
احنا مصريين و اغلب المسلمين كانوا اقباط و دخلوا الاسلام. و حتى لو كان اصلي عربي لكن انا جدي رقم 20 اتولد هنا في مصر.. يعني خلاص القصة دي انتهت.

شوفوا كلامنا بقى عنصري ازاي و اصلك و اصلي و احنا اصحاب البلد و انتو ضيوف و الكلام الفارغ ده.

و ارجوكم بلاش تلاعب بالالفاظ.. بتقولوا بنكره الشر بس بنحب الشرير ..انما مين بقى الشر و مين الشرير هنا بقى اللعبة تبدا.


----------



## Mzajnjy (5 يناير 2011)

وسام شاه قال:


> خلي بالك انا قبل ما انتقد المسيحيين انتقدت المسلمين..
> لو فضلنا كده كل واحد شايف نفسة ملاك و الاخر شيطان يبقى عمرنا ما هنتقابل..
> 
> كلامكم كله عنصرية و حض على الكراهية -زينا برضه ..لا ننكر-
> ...


 هسالك سؤال و ترد بصراحة عليه
فرضنا ان اسرائيل احتلت مصر و اجبرت او اقنعت مسيحى مصرى مش هقول مسلم ياعم علشان متزعلش انه يتجند لحسابها و يتهود كمان تفتكر هل الانسان ده و كل نسله من بعده يستحق اننا نقول عليه مصرى اصلا حتى لو مولود فى مصر؟


----------



## وسام شاه (5 يناير 2011)

قبل ما اجاوب على سؤالك ممكن اطلب منك طلب؟
ممكن تشيل جزمتك من فوق رقبتي؟ هه؟ ممكن لو مش فيها ازعاج لرجل حضرتك؟


----------



## Mzajnjy (5 يناير 2011)

وسام شاه قال:


> قبل ما اجاوب على سؤالك ممكن اطلب منك طلب؟
> ممكن تشيل جزمتك من فوق رقبتي؟ هه؟ ممكن لو مش فيها ازعاج لرجل حضرتك؟


 اولا الجزمة دى لا على رقبتك ولا حاجة
ثانيا الجزمة دى على محمد و الاسلام
اما المسلمين فضحايا و مجنى عليهم مثلنا
يكفى ان الاسلام امر بقتلنا و لكنه دمر عقولكم و منعكم من نعمة التفكير


----------



## وسام شاه (5 يناير 2011)

و لكني أقول لك ان حذاءك يؤلمني فعلا!
هل تعتقد اني استطيع ان افكر او اتكلم و انا اتألم؟

ماذا تريدني أن أفعل لتصدق أني أتألم فعلا؟


----------



## Mzajnjy (5 يناير 2011)

وسام شاه قال:


> و لكني أقول لك ان حذاءك يؤلمني فعلا!
> هل تعتقد اني استطيع ان افكر او اتكلم و انا اتألم؟
> 
> ماذا تريدني أن أفعل لتصدق أني أتألم فعلا؟


الحذاء يؤلمك لشخص قاتل ولا يؤلمك لمقتولين؟
الهذه الدرجة ماتت مشاعركم و قلوبكم و انسانيتكم؟
ابسبب شخص متعفن تتألمون و دماء الشهداء لا تتأثرون؟


----------



## Critic (5 يناير 2011)

> المسيحيين هرييوا بدنا بجملة احبوا عدوكم... و انا شخصيا لم اصادف قدرا من الكراهية مثل الموجود في هذا المنتدى..


*اولا : عدد مداخلاتك 21 فيبدو ان خبرتك هائلة فى المنتدى !!!!*
*ثانيا : انت اشترك فى وقت الاعصاب فيه مشدودة و الناس محروق دمها و احنا بشر فطبيعى هنخرج عن هدؤنا*
*ثالثا : حتى لو شخص ما بيكره فده لا ينعكس على المسيحية و العيب فيه هو و ده مش هيأثر على نص المحبة الثابت*
*دمت بود*


----------



## وسام شاه (5 يناير 2011)

يا اخي نحن تالمنا مثلكم و نعتبر شهداءكم شهداءنا ايضا و لقد بكينا و ما زلنا نبكي.
لكن لماذا تحاسبني انا -انا الانسان "وسام شاه"-  بذنب مجرمين آخرين..

انت ترى ان ديني هو السبب في القتل و أنا لا ارى ذلك و هذه هي المشكلة:
هل يمكن ان تدلنى على حادث اعتداء واحد على مسيحيين قبل ظهور الاخوان المسلمين و الجماعات الاسلامية المتشددة.


----------



## Critic (5 يناير 2011)

*



			يا اخي نحن تالمنا مثلكم و نعتبر شهداءكم شهداءنا ايضا و لقد بكينا و ما زلنا نبكي.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *لكن لماذا تحاسبني انا -انا الانسان "وسام شاه"- بذنب مجرمين آخرين..*


*اين حاسبتك انت كأنسان ؟!*
*على العكس انا اقدر مشاعرك الراقية*


*



			انت ترى ان ديني هو السبب في القتل و أنا لا ارى ذلك و هذه هي المشكلة:
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *هل يمكن ان تدلنى على حادث اعتداء واحد على مسيحيين قبل ظهور الاخوان المسلمين و الجماعات الاسلامية المتشددة*


*حسنا انا لا ادينك بل ادين سبب خلق الارهاب و هو الاسلام*
*من خلق تلك الجماعات الاسلامية ؟*
*اليست نصوص قرآنك و احاديثك ؟*
*اليس هؤلاء يرفعوا فى وجهوكم ايات تشرع ما يفعلون ؟*
*هل تريدنى ان احضر لك الف فيديو من اليوتيوب يبيح فيه الشيوخ قتلنا عملا بايات القرآن ؟*

*هترد و تقول : دول فاهمين الايات غلط*
*هقولك : و هذا ل ينفى التهمة عن الاسلام*
*لان صياغة الايات على مر العصور اثبتت انها تخلق الارهاب*
*فهل الهك متواطئ معهم صاغ لهم الايات بهذا الشكل و هو يعلم انهم سيسيئوا استخدامها و يقتلوا البشر باسمه و عملا بكلامه ؟*
*لماذا المسلم هو الارهابى الوحيد الذى يرفع نصوص دينه ليبرر افعاله ؟*
*لماذا لم نرى ارهابى مسيحى يفجر مسجد فى مصر ؟*
*لماذا لم نرى اب كاهن يبيح دم المسلمين ؟*
*لماذا لم نرى اب كاهن يلعنكم علنا او حتى سرا او يدعو عليكم بالتيتيم و التشريد فى صلاوات الجمعة ؟*

*كل هذا نتاج نصوصك*
*كل هذا فعله نبيك يوما ما*
*غير مصدق ادخل لقسم الحوار الاسلمى و بالدليل اكتشف ان تلك هى الحقيقة*
*اما هنا فأى دفاع عبارة عن انشاء فضفاض رنان بمشاعرك الملتهبة لدينك و شكرا*


----------



## وسام شاه (5 يناير 2011)

التاريخ يؤكد المعادلة دين (أيا كان هذا الدين) + تخلف = حرب و دم.
و هل تنسى الحرب الدامية بين الكاثوليك و البروتستانت في أوربا؟

نحن لن نناقش مسألة هل القرآن كلام ربنا و لا كلام محمد..دي مسألة منتهية بالنسبة لنا و منتهية بالنسبة لكم. لذلك مفيش داعي نضيع فيها وقت. 

لكن السؤال : على مدار 1400 سنة مضت متى كان الاسلام سببا في الاعتداء على المسيحيين.. بعد استثناء بضعة عقود مضت من التخلف و الجهل؟


----------



## Critic (5 يناير 2011)

> التاريخ يؤكد المعادلة دين (أيا كان هذا الدين) + تخلف = حرب و دم.
> و هل تنسى الحرب الدامية بين الكاثوليك و البروتستانت في أوربا؟


*و هل رفع احدهم اية من الكتاب المقدس تؤيد افعاله ؟*

*مازلت لا تفهم*
*انت حر*
*اتركك لعقلك*


----------



## kalimooo (5 يناير 2011)

وسام شاه قال:


> التاريخ يؤكد المعادلة دين (أيا كان هذا الدين) + تخلف = حرب و دم.
> و هل تنسى الحرب الدامية بين الكاثوليك و البروتستانت في أوربا؟
> 
> نحن لن نناقش مسألة هل القرآن كلام ربنا و لا كلام محمد..دي مسألة منتهية بالنسبة لنا و منتهية بالنسبة لكم. لذلك مفيش داعي نضيع فيها وقت.
> ...



اسمح لي اخي وسام بالتدخل قليلاً

-مليون ونصف مسيحي ارمني ذبحوا ودفن اغلبيتهم احياء

اطفال ونساء وشيوخ في تركيا..

-بالعراق من اصل مليون لم يبقى سوى مئة الف الذي قتل والذس هجر

-مكان ولادة السيد المسيح لم يبقى الا 10 بالمئة من المسيحيين

-من وراء الاضطهاد والقتل..

-بلبنان مئة الف مسيحي ذبحوا وقتلوا على الهوية..

-والدي واحد منهم ذبح امامي وكنت في سن ال 12

اجبروني على النظر ..قبل اطلاق سراحي وهذه هي العجيبة اطلاقي لا اعرف لماذا ممكن لأتعذب من المشهد

-بالسودان .. بنجيريا الان..

ويوجد الكثير الكثير سأكتفي بهذا الان..

طبعاً لا احملك الذنب انما ارد على سؤال حضرتك سئلته


----------



## وسام شاه (5 يناير 2011)

ممكن تجاوب على سؤالي؟
في الحقيقة انت اللي مش فاهمني.
احنا عايزين رسالة عملية ممكن تطبيقها على ارض الواقع لحل امكانية التعايش بين المسلمين و المسيحيين.
أما فكرة استمرار الصراع الى ان يتمكن طرف من القضاء على الطرف الآخر. فكرة مرعبة صدقني!


----------



## النهيسى (5 يناير 2011)

الرب معاكم


شكرا جداا


----------



## وسام شاه (5 يناير 2011)

اخي كليمو 
أنا طبعا اقدر مشاعرك و اعتذر ليس نيابة عن المسلمين و لكن نيابة عن الانسان.
لكنني ما زلت ابحث عن حل عملي للتعايش. ألا يوجد؟


----------



## kalimooo (5 يناير 2011)

وسام شاه
--------------------
بالمساوات اولاً.
بترك المسيحيين يمارسوا شعائرهم الدينية
بالسماح لهم ببناء كنائسهم 
والاهم مشاركتهم بصنع القرار فهم اصحاب الارض الاصليين ..
بالتوقف عن تكفيرهم..
بضرب كل المنظمات التى تنادي بالعنف وحضرتك تقول بأنكم لستم موافقين عليها..


----------



## محمد اليمانى (5 يناير 2011)

شيخ الازهر ليس وقح فنحن في بلد تعترف بلمسيحى والمسلم  ومسلمين ليس لهم اي زب بلذى حصل


----------



## وسام شاه (5 يناير 2011)

عظيم جدا و انا اضم صوتي الى صوتك و اضيف نقطة مهمة: عدم تعرض اصحاب أي دين للدين الآخر أو رموزه بالازدراء أو الاهانة.

أظن انك تعرف ان هناك اصوات مسلمة كثيرة تطالب بالمساواة و الغاء خانة الديانة من البطاقة الشخصية و العدل بين المواطنين في تولي جميع الوظائف و حتى الغاء المادة الثانية من الدستور و التي تقول ان الشريعة الاسلامية هي المصدر الرئيسي للقوانين.


----------



## Coptic Adel (5 يناير 2011)

​

> هناك اصوات مسلمة كثيرة تطالب بالمساواة والغاء خانة الديانة من البطاقة الشخصية والعدل بين المواطنين في تولي جميع الوظائف وحتي الغاب المادة الثانية من الدستور


* وعلي النقيض امامهم ملايين الاصوات تطالب ببقاء تلك المواد العنصرية البغيضة

 التي تحث علي كره الاَخر ومحوه .*

*في النهاية ماذا سيحدث ...

ستظل هذه المواد موجودة بالدستور لاستمرار العنصرية بالبلاد وإضطهاد الأقباط*

*بلاش نضحك علي نفسنا بكلام مش هايحصل ولا هايكون*​


----------



## وسام شاه (5 يناير 2011)

الكلام ده مش بعيد عن الواقع.
لا ده كان موجود فعلا في وقت من الاوقات كانت مصر دولة مدنية بمعنى الكلمة.
و حتى اذا كان صعب فعلا فاعتقد ان المستحيل  هو تخلي المسلمين او المسيحيين عن دينهم و القضاء على أحدهم.


----------



## kalimooo (5 يناير 2011)

عدم تعرض اصحاب أي دين للدين الآخر أو رموزه بالازدراء أو الاهانة.
 
كمسيحيين
نؤمن بالتبشير فقط وليس باظهار عيوب الاخرين..
هكذا  ما اوصانا به الرب اذهبوا وبشروا
والادارة لا تقبل ان يساء الى احد..
ويا ليتكم تبشروا معتقداتكم مع حرية الاخر  تقبلها  ام لا..

يعني انا عايز اصعد الى جهم مالك انت..

وليس انت يعني فاهمني..


----------



## esambraveheart (5 يناير 2011)

وسام شاه قال:


> هل يمكن ان تدلنى على حادث اعتداء واحد على مسيحيين قبل ظهور الاخوان المسلمين و الجماعات الاسلامية المتشددة.


*
حضرتك اعمي و اللا جاي تستعبط زى شيخ الازهر بتاعكم ..و اللا يمكن جاي من كوكب تاني؟؟؟
اسال جدك امير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب..
 و سفاح المسيحيين الخليفة المامون..
 و المسعور الحاكم بامر الله ..
و بالتاكيد سيحكون لك عن امجادهم التي سجلها التاريخ لهم و باعهم الطويل في سحل المسيحيين و استحلال دمائهم و اعراضهم و التفنن في اذلالهم و التنكيل بهم .
و لا يفوتك ان تسال جدك المغوار عمرو بن العاص ..و المعز لدين الله الفاطمي عما فعلوه بالمسيحيين و عن المجازر التي ارتكبوها.
و لو ادرجنا لك حوادث اعتدائاتكم الاثيمة علي المسيحيين المسالمين فلن تكفينا صفحات و مواضيع المنتدي كله.
​*


----------



## وسام شاه (5 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك و اعتذر عن كلامي اذا كان ضايقك!
و أقولك حاجة الظاهر ان انتم صح فعلا 
مفيش حل غير القضاء على الاسلام و طبعا هذا يتطلب أن تقضوا على المسلمين كلهم.
استمروا في الصراع و ربنا يوفقكم...


----------



## esambraveheart (5 يناير 2011)

وسام شاه قال:


> مفيش حل غير القضاء على الاسلام



*حا يحصل ...
ما تنساش تاخد الباب في ايدك​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يناير 2011)

نرمين 1 قال:


> مستحيل يكون مسلم .. الرسول قال انكم اهل زمة ورحمة
> 
> فمن يقول بعد الرسول !!
> 
> ...



*أستاذة نرمين .... هناك مقولة أرجو أن تتأملى فيها :

خاف من المسلم عندما يتمسك بالقرآن

وخاف من المسيحى عندما يُهمل الإنجيل

فهمت قصدى ؟؟؟*


----------



## Mzajnjy (5 يناير 2011)

ممكن مسلم واحد يقولى سبب تسمية دمنهور "دم-نهور" بهذا الاسم؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يناير 2011)

وسام شاه قال:


> شكرا لك و اعتذر عن كلامي اذا كان ضايقك!
> و أقولك حاجة الظاهر ان انتم صح فعلا
> مفيش حل غير القضاء على الاسلام و طبعا هذا يتطلب أن تقضوا على المسلمين كلهم.
> استمروا في الصراع و ربنا يوفقكم...



*كلا .... نحن لن نقضي على المسلمين

بل سنقضى, بنور المسيح, على الإسلام .... بفضح شيطانيته*


----------



## kalimooo (5 يناير 2011)

وسام شاه قال:


> شكرا لك و اعتذر عن كلامي اذا كان ضايقك!
> و أقولك حاجة الظاهر ان انتم صح فعلا
> مفيش حل غير القضاء على الاسلام و طبعا هذا يتطلب أن تقضوا على المسلمين كلهم.
> استمروا في الصراع و ربنا يوفقكم...




لاء يا وسام في ناس تناقشك بمنتهى الادب

لا تجمل الجميع  بردك ..

واعذر الملدوع والمحزون..


----------



## الصقر510 (5 يناير 2011)

وسام شاه قال:


> شكرا لك و اعتذر عن كلامي اذا كان ضايقك!
> و أقولك حاجة الظاهر ان انتم صح فعلا
> مفيش حل غير القضاء على الاسلام و طبعا هذا يتطلب أن تقضوا على المسلمين كلهم.
> استمروا في الصراع و ربنا يوفقكم...


انا متابع ردودك من الاول ومتفق معك بنسبه95%
تجمل بالصبر
يمكن نلاقى امل فى الحل
مثلا انت لم تحاور
الاستاذ كليمو بعد
محمود-مصر-البحيرة


كليمو قال:


> لاء يا وسام في ناس تناقشك بمنتهى الادب
> 
> لا تجمل الجميع  بردك ..
> 
> واعذر الملدوع والمحزون..


استاذ كليمو  كلامك معقول وطيب
ومع انى كنت هنا من ايام
ابحث عن مثلك لاتحدث معه
والان
لى سؤال
ما الحل فى التعايش سوسا فى امان
انا مسلم هذا بدايتا
قول من وجه نظرك الحل
وانا منتظر
يارب ما اتحذف بسرعه
قبل ما نوصل لاتفاق عقلانى


----------



## الصقر510 (5 يناير 2011)

خطأ املائى
قصدت
التعايش سويا


----------



## الصقر510 (5 يناير 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
دخلت هنا يوم 1 يناير وكنت مقدر الظروف تقدير بالغ
ومع ذالك تم حذر حسابى
الحمد لله مقتنع ببرائتى تماما من اى تجاوز
رغم تجاوزات البعض التى تسامحت فيها فى لحظتها
فانا اعلم ان الجرح غائر والمصاب عظيم
ولكنى خرجت من خلال نقاشى لمدة6او 7 ساعات بقناعات
كان من المستحيل ان احصل عليها بتجارب سنوات
فالحمد لله كثيرا
ومتابع الحوار


----------



## لدى المسيح (5 يناير 2011)

اذاً فدعنا مما ندين .. وقيس على مشاعرك وعقلك .. اذا مشيت فالشارع ورأيت مخلوقاً صغيراً كان او كبير انسان كان او حيوان .. يتعذب من جراء اى حادث هل سيبادر ذهنك الانسانى عن دينه او هويته لو كان انسان .. ولو كان حيوان هل ستختبر عقلك اكان مؤذى ام الليف !!!!!

صدقنى ان مشاعرك لن تتيح لعقلك فرصة ولو بسيطة للتفكير ... وستشعر اذا تاخرت فى انقاذه بالتأنيب والتقصير ..

فكيف لو اوذى اقربائك .. جيرانك .. احبائك ..

وليس بيدك شىء سوى البكاء على الامهم 

وانت عاجز حتى عن الصراخ !

.. ان الله لم يفرق خلقتنا كلنا نشعر وكلنا يفهم ويعى دوره

وكله لايرضى الا بالسلام والامان

فما حيلة الكذابين والمخادعين

المسيح وديع وطيب ومبارك

وهو رسولنا وحبيبنا وانتم

قومه وممثلين كلمته وشيئاً غالياً منه

.. والحق اقول لكم لا يمكننا وان تحالينا على انفسنا 

ان نكرهكم.. .

وسنظل نسمع ونرى المسيح فيكم ولستم منا ببعيد

رجاءاً لا تدعونا نتألم مرتين 

مرة لكم .. ومرة منكم


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يناير 2011)

الصقر510 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> دخلت هنا يوم 1 يناير وكنت مقدر الظروف تقدير بالغ
> ومع ذالك تم حذر حسابى
> الحمد لله مقتنع ببرائتى تماما من اى تجاوز
> ...



*هناك تجارب لبلدان إسلامية تعيش فى سلام
الحل يكمن فى الدولة المدنية
الإسلام فى الجامع فقط والمسيحية فى الكنيسة فقط
بغير هذا سيتم خراب البلد
كونوا مسلمين كما تريدوا
ودعونا نكون مسيحيين كما نريد*


----------



## kalimooo (5 يناير 2011)

الصقر

استاذ كليمو  كلامك معقول وطيب
ومع انى كنت هنا من ايام
ابحث عن مثلك لاتحدث معه
والان
لى سؤال
ما الحل فى التعايش سوسا فى امان
انا مسلم هذا بدايتا
قول من وجه نظرك الحل
وانا منتظر
يارب ما اتحذف بسرعه
قبل ما نوصل لاتفاق عقلانى
 
سبق وكتبت بمشاركة سابقة اختصار للحل
انما لو عايزه مفصل تفضل والاطالة للشرح وليس وليس لكثرة المطالب
الحل اولاً
ودة رأيي الشخصي ولا يلزم احداً

- بالمساوات بين الجميع كدولة فهذا يخفف من الغبن ومن النار الخامدة  ..
المنتظرة قليلاً من الهواء لتأكل بلهيبها الاخضر واليابس..

- حرية الدين وهذا صدر عن السينودوس من اجل مسيحيي الشرق..

- التوقف عن تكفير المسيحيين  وتركهم يمارسون معتقداتهم 
وشعائرهم الدينية بحرية مطلقة وانت معي انهم اصحاب الارض الاوائل..
وانه لهم الفضل الاكبر على نشئة الدولة المصرية..


-صوغ عبارة في الدستور المصري بان كل قرار يناهض العيش المشترك هو باطل

-حرية بناء الكنائس وترميمها  ...

مشاركتهم في الحكم الا ترى معي بانه من الظلم 14 مليون قبطي مسيحي

لا اعرف كم نائب لهم بالبرلمان عدد لا يتجاوز اصابع اليد..

نبذ كل التنظيمات الدينية  التى تدعو للتفرقة  والقضاء عليها وعدم تغذيتها..

نصلي ونتضرع الى الرب ان يحمي شعبه فالايام القادمة برأيي صعبة جداً


----------



## Critic (5 يناير 2011)

*يا قوم انتوا بتدنوا فى مالطة*

*الخلاصة*

*لو تخلصنا من كل ارهابيين العالم سيخرج الاف غيرهم يريدوا اقصر طريق لجنة الحور العين*
*طالما النصوص المسؤلة عن خلق الارهابيين باقية لن يتوقف تيار الدم ابدا*
*تخلصوا من ايات القتل فى سورة التوبة و الانفال و غيرها*
*تخلصوا من الاحاديث القتالية و احاديث الرعب و اللعن*

*و لن تتخلصوا ...و لكن اياكم ان تبرأوا تلك النصوص الدامية مما فعلته فى البشرية !*

*سلام سلام*​


----------



## الصقر510 (5 يناير 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هناك تجارب لبلدان إسلامية تعيش فى سلام
> الحل يكمن فى الدولة المدنية
> الإسلام فى الجامع فقط والمسيحية فى الكنيسة فقط
> بغير هذا سيتم خراب البلد
> ...


انا موافق 
مثلا جملتك دى اوضح وتعطى معنى لا يتصادم مع الدين ولا العقل
بالفعل عن نفسى انا كدا

 ((*كونوا مسلمين كما تريدوا
ودعونا نكون مسيحيين كما نريد))
تحياتى وتقديرى
*


----------



## الصقر510 (5 يناير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> الحل اولاً
> ودة رأيي الشخصي ولا يلزم احداً
> 
> - بالمساوات بين الجميع كدولة فهذا يخفف من الغبن ومن النار الخامدة  ..
> ...


استاذى فيه تعقيب داخل الاقتباس باللون الازرق
تقبل تحياتى استاذ كليمو
مقوله لسيدنا عمر يوصى بها 
ان الله ينصر الامه العادله وان كانت كافرة
على الامه الظالمه ولو كانت مؤمنه
اذا الاساس لاى حياة مشتركه
العدل


----------



## الصقر510 (5 يناير 2011)

critic قال:


> *يا قوم انتوا بتدنوا فى مالطة*
> 
> *الخلاصة*
> 
> ...


يا استاذ حضرتك ال بتدن فى مالطه
لا المسلمين هيخلصو على المسيحيون
ولا المسيحيون هيبدو المسلمين
وايضا لا اطالبك بتكذيب الانجيل فلا تطالبنى بتكذيب القرأن
كن عقلانى وحكم العقل بيننا
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
{وَأَنزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ مُصَدِّقاً لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ وَمُهَيْمِناً عَلَيْهِ فَاحْكُم بَيْنَهُم بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللّهُ وَلاَ تَتَّبِعْ أَهْوَاءهُمْ عَمَّا جَاءكَ مِنَ الْحَقِّ لِكُلٍّ جَعَلْنَا مِنكُمْ شِرْعَةً وَمِنْهَاجاً وَلَوْ شَاء اللّهُ لَجَعَلَكُمْ أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً وَلَـكِن لِّيَبْلُوَكُمْ فِي مَا آتَاكُم فَاسْتَبِقُوا الخَيْرَاتِ إِلَى الله مَرْجِعُكُمْ جَمِيعاً فَيُنَبِّئُكُم بِمَا كُنتُمْ فِيهِ تَخْتَلِفُونَ }المائدة48
صدق الله العظيمد
الايه بتقول  لكل ذو عقل ان من حكمه الله ان خلقنا مختلفين ولو اراد ان يجعلنا امه واحدة لفعل
فلذالك حكمه يعلمها هو وحدة سبحانه
فالايه بتقول بصراحه انا جعلتكم امم مختلفه
فمش منطقى  ان مسلم او مسيحى يقول لا احنا هنخليها كلها مسيحيون اومسلم يقول هنخليها كلها مسلمون
.....................
طلبى اليك
لا اريدك ان تغير دينك وانت ايضا لا تطلب منى ذالك
انما طلبى ان نتعايش .
فما بيننا من توافق اكتر مما تتخيل
فرجاء حاول ان تكون جزء من الحل
وان تكون كلماتك خطوة على خطوات الحل
شكرا لك


----------



## الصقر510 (5 يناير 2011)

دراسة غربية : 94 % من العمليات الإرهابية نفذها غير مسلمين

تؤكد آخر دراسة سنوية لمكتب الشرطة الأوروبية (أوروبول) حول الإرهاب في  الاتحاد الأوروبي، بصورة قاطعة؛ بطلان الادعاء السائد على نطاق واسع في  الغرب بأن "كل المسلمين (تقريبا) إرهابيون".

والدراسة صدرت عام 2009، وقد عرض موقع (لون ووتش) حديثا موجزا لها بعنوان  ساخر يقول (تقرير أوروبول: كل الإرهابيين مسلمون.. باستثناء الـ 99.6 %  منهم الذين ليسوا مسلمين)


----------



## الصقر510 (5 يناير 2011)

لو مسموح احط لنك الخبر السابق 
بيوضح ان نسبه الارهاب لغير المسلمون اكتر مما يتخيله بشر
يعنى مش الارهاب لا دين له


----------



## وسام شاه (5 يناير 2011)

ما رايكم في هذا الصوت الاسلامي الآخر. الصقر510.

انه مسلم يدين بالاسلام و يؤمن بالقرآن مثلي.
هل رأيتونا تحولنا الى وحوش تريد ان تفترسكم؟
حتى لو كنا أقلية فلا داعي لتخسرونا فلعلنا معا نكون النواة التي تنقذ هذا البلد


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يناير 2011)

الصقر510 قال:


> دراسة غربية : 94 % من العمليات الإرهابية نفذها غير مسلمين
> 
> تؤكد آخر دراسة سنوية لمكتب الشرطة الأوروبية (أوروبول) حول الإرهاب في  الاتحاد الأوروبي، بصورة قاطعة؛ بطلان الادعاء السائد على نطاق واسع في  الغرب بأن "كل المسلمين (تقريبا) إرهابيون".
> 
> والدراسة صدرت عام 2009، وقد عرض موقع (لون ووتش) حديثا موجزا لها بعنوان  ساخر يقول (تقرير أوروبول: كل الإرهابيين مسلمون.. باستثناء الـ 99.6 %  منهم الذين ليسوا مسلمين)



*الرابط من فضلك .....*


----------



## نورر الايمان (5 يناير 2011)

بلا شك والله شهيد نحن كم علمنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن نبر بكم وعلمنا ديننا ان لانرتكب هذا الجرم الوحشي 

معقولة يا جماعة هل نقبل بحياة يملئها القتل والنهب اسلامنا لا ينادي بهذا ابدا أبدا

وللأسف العملاء الذين يريدون زرع الفتنة في بلد عربي وكبير كمصر الخير هم الجناة والله شهيد على ماقترفت يداهم

أتمنى من الله ووكلي حزن حقيقي أن تعودو للعقل بعيدا عن الحقد

هدانا وهداكم الله الى الصراط المستقيم


----------



## الصقر510 (5 يناير 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الرابط من فضلك .....*


حاضر
اتفضل الرابط
http://www.assakina.com/news/news1/5619.html
وممكن بالبحث فى جوجل باى جمله وردت فى المشاركه


----------



## الصقر510 (5 يناير 2011)

عن اذنكم انا ماشى
فيه خبر طيب عن شيخ الازهر ابحثو عنه وشوفوة(انا قريته عالاهرام المصرى الان)
بيتكلم بعقل وفى صفكم ان شاء الله يكور الحوار بيننا دائما طيب
الى القاء
تصبحو على خير


----------



## نورر الايمان (5 يناير 2011)

قال تعالى في محكم تنزيلة : ( لا ينهاكم الله عن الذين لم يقاتلوكم في الدين ولم يخرجوكم من دياركم أن تبروهم وتقسطوا إليهم ) الممتحنة /8

أخبر الله سبحانه أنه لا ينهانا عن قتال الكفار الذين لم يقاتلونا ولم يخرجونا من ديارنا أن نبرَّهم ونُحسن إليهم ، والمضطر في حاجة شديدة إلى الإسعاف ، بدليل
جاءت أم أسماء بنت أبي بكر الصديق رضي الله عنها إلى بنتها وهي كافرة ، في المدينة في وقت الهدنة بين النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأهل مكة ـ تسألها الصلة ، فاستفتت أسماء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في ذلك فأفتاها أن تصِلها ، وقال : ( صلي أمك وهي كافرة ) 

الإسلام دين رحمة ونحن بريئون من مؤامرات حقيرة تشوه ديننا

والله هو الحكم العدل


----------



## Mzajnjy (5 يناير 2011)

الموقع الذى وضعه المقال موقع اسلامى هههههههه العبو غيرها


----------



## Coptic Adel (5 يناير 2011)

الصقر510 قال:


> دراسة غربية : 94 % من العمليات الإرهابية نفذها غير مسلمين
> 
> تؤكد آخر دراسة سنوية لمكتب الشرطة الأوروبية (أوروبول) حول الإرهاب في  الاتحاد الأوروبي، بصورة قاطعة؛ بطلان الادعاء السائد على نطاق واسع في  الغرب بأن "كل المسلمين (تقريبا) إرهابيون".
> 
> والدراسة صدرت عام 2009، وقد عرض موقع (لون ووتش) حديثا موجزا لها بعنوان  ساخر يقول (تقرير أوروبول: كل الإرهابيين مسلمون.. باستثناء الـ 99.6 %  منهم الذين ليسوا مسلمين)



* انا مكنتش ناوي اعمل مداخلات في الوقت الحالي*

* لكن مشاركتك دي ضحكتني اوي *

* ومن ساعتها وانا مش قادر اوقف ضحك :new6:*

* يا عزيزي كلمة ارهاب دي ترجمتها الحرفية اسلام*

* يعني الاسلام = ارهاب .. وده مش كلام مرسل مني*

* واقدر اجيبلك الادلة لو تحب من قرأنك* 

*انما هاتقول اي مقال شخص عربي مسلم اللي كاتبه مبصدقش الكلام ده ..

وعلي رأي المثل .. قالوا للحرامي إحلف 

 لازم كلامك يكون مسند بأدله* :banned:​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يناير 2011)

الصقر510 قال:


> حاضر
> اتفضل الرابط
> http://www.assakina.com/news/news1/5619.html
> وممكن بالبحث فى جوجل باى جمله وردت فى المشاركه



*مش عيب عليك أن تأتى بموقع إسلامى يتحدث عن إرهاب الإسلام .....*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يناير 2011)

نورر الايمان قال:


> قال تعالى في محكم تنزيلة : ( لا ينهاكم الله عن الذين لم يقاتلوكم في الدين ولم يخرجوكم من دياركم أن تبروهم وتقسطوا إليهم ) الممتحنة /8
> 
> أخبر الله سبحانه أنه لا ينهانا عن قتال الكفار الذين لم يقاتلونا ولم يخرجونا من ديارنا أن نبرَّهم ونُحسن إليهم ، والمضطر في حاجة شديدة إلى الإسعاف ، بدليل
> جاءت أم أسماء بنت أبي بكر الصديق رضي الله عنها إلى بنتها وهي كافرة ، في المدينة في وقت الهدنة بين النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأهل مكة ـ تسألها الصلة ، فاستفتت أسماء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في ذلك فأفتاها أن تصِلها ، وقال : ( صلي أمك وهي كافرة )
> ...



*خطبة جمعة تصلح للبلهاء فقط ..... الحقير هو من كتب القرآن بتعاليمة الفاسدة الحقيرة*


----------



## لدى المسيح (5 يناير 2011)

أحبتى .. جميعكم 

ارى الحزن والغضب قد سيطرا على نقاشكم ..

فاليلتزم المسلمون بقولهم لكم دينكم ولا يتدخلوا فى دينكم الذى هو لكم..

واما انتم كمسيحيون اثبتوا للعالم انكم نور العالم .. باخلاقكم الرحيمة والكريمة على اختلاف الظروف والاحداث

وكما كنتم وتكونون فى كل الازمان ... .

امتنانى لجمعكم المبارك 

والسلام


----------



## Mzajnjy (5 يناير 2011)

نرمين 1 قال:


> أحبتى .. جميعكم
> 
> ارى الحزن والغضب قد سيطرا على نقاشكم ..
> 
> ...


أولا لكم دينكم و لي دينى "نسخت"
ثانيا اذا انتم لا تعترفون بديننا و تقولون ان كتاب الله قد حرف فكيف تنتظرون منا بعد تكفيرنا ان نعاملكم بالكتاب المحرف من وجهة نظركم؟
ثالثا اذا كان الاسلام وهو الدين الذى تؤمنون به قد كفرنا لاننا لا نؤمن به فعندما نعاملكم بتعاليمه التى تؤمنون بها تغضبون فكيف تريدوننا ان ندخل الاسلام و نصبح مثلكم؟و لماذا تكفروننا عندما نعاملكم بتعاليم الكتاب المقدس المحرف من وجهة نظركم؟
والسلام على من اتبع الهدهد:gy0000:


----------



## نورر الايمان (5 يناير 2011)

mzajnjy قال:


> أولا لكم دينكم و لي دينى "نسخت"
> ثانيا اذا انتم لا تعترفون بديننا و تقولون ان كتاب الله قد حرف فكيف تنتظرون منا بعد تكفيرنا ان نعاملكم بالكتاب المحرف من وجهة نظركم؟
> ثالثا اذا كان الاسلام وهو الدين الذى تؤمنون به قد كفرنا لاننا لا نؤمن به فعندما نعاملكم بتعاليمه التى تؤمنون بها تغضبون فكيف تريدوننا ان ندخل الاسلام و نصبح مثلكم؟و لماذا تكفروننا عندما نعاملكم بتعاليم الكتاب المقدس المحرف من وجهة نظركم؟
> والسلام على من اتبع الهدهد:gy0000:


أولا لكم دينكم و لي دينى "نسخت"؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

سيدي الفاضل هل تعتقد ان هذه لغة حوار علمها دينك لك حتى تهزأ بغيرك

وكيف يكون اذا كتابكم ؟ ان كنت تقول نسخت ؟ هل كتابكم هو الأصل مثلا ؟


سيدي الفاضل أنت تعلم جيدا ما هو سبب التكفير هل من الممكن أن نشرك بالله إله آخر

لن نخوض في هذا الموضوع لأنه أعتقد تم النقاش فيه

ولكن ما هي تعاليم ديننا التي تعاملوننا بها و تحثكم لشن هذا الهجووووووووم؟

سبحان ربي عظيم خلقنا وعلمنا وأدبنا بخلق الإسلام

أسال الله أن ينير صواب كل من يحيد عن الصواب


----------



## المســ ابن ــيح (5 يناير 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *الاخت نرمين ..الاخ وسام شاه​*
> *تحياتي..و شكرا للمشاركه الوجدانيه و لكم عذركم في محاولة الدفاع عن دينكم لانكم لا تستطيعون ان تخونوه او تخذلوه و لو كان جرمه واضحا وضوح الشمس و تراه عيون الاعمي حتي.*
> *ساصدق انكم من المعتدلين ..لكن اسمحوا لي اسالكم سؤال واقعي :*
> *كم عددكم كمعتدلين بالمقارنة باخوانكم المتطرفين الارهابيين الذين يلتزمون بصحيح الدين الذي تخرجون عنه انتم الان (اما لخداعنا او لخداع انفسكم ) عندما تتعلقون بالمنسوخ من ايات السلام و مسالمة المسيحيين و تتجاهلون عمدا الايات الناسخه التي ليس فيها الا اوامر القتل و النهب و القتال و الاذلال للمسيحيين و اظهار العداوة و البغضاء و الكراهية لهم ( هذا هو صحيح دينكم فلا تنكروه و لا تحاولوا انكاره بمكر )؟؟؟؟*
> ...


 
لن ازيد  :t7:


----------



## لدى المسيح (5 يناير 2011)

دع القول يا اخى لمن قاله .. والله اعلم بمن قاله ولماذا قاله ؟

اما المسيح فهو ظاهراً على كل الاقوال وقد اخرس كل الافواه 

وبقي نوره فالعالم ليظهر على الظلام ..

واكرر لو ان احدنا لا يؤمن بالمسيح روح من الله وكلمة منه القاها الى مريم

فاسلامه باطل..

وقد اوصى الرسول الذى كرهتموه بكم خير

ولا تسل كيف وقد قاتلنا المسلمون بسببه وعاملونا بقوله

على اننا مشركون وكتابنا محرف وديننا باطل الى اخره

فمحمداً لم يقل بهذا ولا يأمر بهذا وايات الحرب فالقرءان لا تعنيكم

فانتم سلام ونور العالم كما قال المسيح له المجد

ولكن الجهال يطوعون النصوص على اهوائهم لتوجيه

الشعوب وكل ذالك لمطامع شخصية ولجهل الشعوب بالدين

وانشغالهم بالمعايش والمطالب واعمال الحياة 

ينتظرون داعية يقربهم الى الله

وهناك مفترى يقدم السم بالكلام المعسول

والطعام الفساد بالطبق المغسول !!

وهذا كله بسبب الجهل 

القتال فالاسلام مباح للدفاع عن النفس والعرض والارض

وليس للابرياء .. ولا للضعفاء 

هذا هو دينى الذى عرفته

والذى احثنى على وصلكم

وحبكم .. .

وكيف لا احبكم بالله عليكم

وانتم شعب المسيح !


----------



## وسام شاه (5 يناير 2011)

يا اخي نحن لا نتهم احدا بالكفر حتى و ان جهر به.
حتى الكافر اي الذي لا يؤمن بوجود الله كما تصوره الاديان حر في اعتقاده.
انما الاعمال بالنيات و الله لايكلف نفسا فوق طاقتها فمن وصل عن اقتناع الى عقيدة ما ايا كانت و ارتضاها لنفسه بعقله الذي خلقه الله له نعتقد انه مؤمن بشكل ما.
وفي النهاية الله هو الذي يفصل بين الناس و هو الوحيد الذي يستطيع ان يحدد من الكافر و من المؤمن.

اعلم انكم ستقولون ان هذا الفكر غير شائع في هذه الايام السوداء التي انتشر فيها التعصب و الجهل و الكراهية و لكنه كان موجودا و مازال و سيظل موجودا و ستكون له الغلبة في النهاية.


----------



## Mzajnjy (5 يناير 2011)

نورر الايمان قال:


> أولا لكم دينكم و لي دينى "نسخت"؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> سيدي الفاضل هل تعتقد ان هذه لغة حوار علمها دينك لك حتى تهزأ بغيرك
> 
> ...


 اساليه ان ينير عقلك اولا


----------



## Mzajnjy (5 يناير 2011)

يقول الله على امثالكم " فقد ابطلتم وصية الله بسبب تقليدكم. يا مراؤون حسنا تنبا عنكم اشعياء قائلا.يقترب الي هذا الشعب بفمه ويكرمني بشفتيه واما قلبه فمبتعد عني بعيدا. وباطلا يعبدونني وهم يعلمون تعاليم هي وصايا الناس"
و المراؤون هم من يريدون من الناس رؤيتهم و هم يتعبدون لله و يتظاهرون امام الله انهم يعبدوه و هم يعملو بتعاليم الناس مثل المسلم الذى يقرأ القرآن بصوت عالى امام الناس و المؤذن يؤذن ب5 او 6 مكرفونات بصوت كصوت الحمار و المسلم الذى يترك المسجد خاليا و يفرش فى الشوارع و يصلى على الارصفة ليوقف الطرق و يغلق الشوارع و مثل صائم رمضان الذى يتفاخر بصيامه ثم يغضب من اقل شئ و يسب و يلعن فى وسط النهار ووسط الناس و عندما يجئ وقت الفطور يجرى مسرعا ولا يهم باى سرعة يجرى فى الطريق فليس همه الناس او غيرهم حتى ولو ماتو فهمه الوحيد هو ملئ بطنه من ما لذ و طاب من جميع انواع الاطعمة فهذا هو شهر الاكل وليس الصوم


----------



## لدى المسيح (5 يناير 2011)

أكرر يا أخوتى..

دع القول يا اخى لمن قاله .. والله اعلم بمن قاله ولماذا قاله ؟

اما المسيح فهو ظاهراً على كل الاقوال وقد اخرس كل الافواه 

وبقي نوره فالعالم ليظهر على الظلام ..

واكرر لو ان احدنا لا يؤمن بالمسيح روح من الله وكلمة منه القاها الى مريم

فاسلامه باطل..

وقد اوصى الرسول الذى كرهتموه بكم خير

ولا تسل كيف وقد قاتلنا المسلمون بسببه وعاملونا بقوله

على اننا مشركون وكتابنا محرف وديننا باطل الى اخره

فمحمداً لم يقل بهذا ولا يأمر بهذا وايات الحرب فالقرءان لا تعنيكم

فانتم سلام ونور العالم كما قال المسيح له المجد

ولكن الجهال يطوعون النصوص على اهوائهم لتوجيه

الشعوب وكل ذالك لمطامع شخصية ولجهل الشعوب بالدين

وانشغالهم بالمعايش والمطالب واعمال الحياة 

ينتظرون داعية يقربهم الى الله

وهناك مفترى يقدم السم بالكلام المعسول

والطعام الفساد بالطبق المغسول !!

وهذا كله بسبب الجهل 

القتال فالاسلام مباح للدفاع عن النفس والعرض والارض

وليس للابرياء .. ولا للضعفاء 

هذا هو دينى الذى عرفته

والذى احثنى على وصلكم

وحبكم .. .

وكيف لا احبكم بالله عليكم

وانتم شعب المسيح !


----------



## لدى المسيح (5 يناير 2011)

mzajnjy قال:


> يقول الله على امثالكم " فقد ابطلتم وصية الله بسبب تقليدكم. يا مراؤون حسنا تنبا عنكم اشعياء قائلا.يقترب الي هذا الشعب بفمه ويكرمني بشفتيه واما قلبه فمبتعد عني بعيدا. وباطلا يعبدونني وهم يعلمون تعاليم هي وصايا الناس"





mzajnjy قال:


> و المراؤون هم من يريدون من الناس رؤيتهم و هم يتعبدون لله و يتظاهرون امام الله انهم يعبدوه و هم يعملو بتعاليم الناس مثل المسلم الذى يقرأ القرآن بصوت عالى امام الناس و المؤذن يؤذن ب5 او 6 مكرفونات بصوت كصوت الحمار و المسلم الذى يترك المسجد خاليا و يفرش فى الشوارع و يصلى على الارصفة ليوقف الطرق و يغلق الشوارع و مثل صائم رمضان الذى يتفاخر بصيامه ثم يغضب من اقل شئ و يسب و يلعن فى وسط النهار ووسط الناس و عندما يجئ وقت الفطور يجرى مسرعا ولا يهم باى سرعة يجرى فى الطريق فليس همه الناس او غيرهم حتى ولو ماتو فهمه الوحيد هو ملئ بطنه من ما لذ و طاب من جميع انواع الاطعمة فهذا هو شهر الاكل وليس الصوم




ارانى متفقة معك فى كل ما قلت .. والله وضحكت من شدة تفصيلك لاحوال من تصفهم 

باعتباراهم مسلمون

يا اخى الحبيب المرؤؤن منافقون وليسوا مسلمون !

ومن المسلمين منافقون !!

والمنافق يلتحف اى دين وينام دافئاً بين اهل الدين

وليس فيه من الدين شيئاً

هذا الذى لم نختلف على انه منافقاً ومفضوحاً رياءه

اما المسلم يعبد الله فى صمت مادامت لاحاجة له فالكلام

كما يتعبد المسيحى فى اللايته ولا يراه ويسمع نجواه سوى الله

هذا وباختصار ... .


----------



## المســ ابن ــيح (5 يناير 2011)

وسام شاه قال:


> يا اخي نحن لا نتهم احدا بالكفر حتى و ان جهر به.
> حتى الكافر اي الذي لا يؤمن بوجود الله كما تصوره الاديان حر في اعتقاده.
> انما الاعمال بالنيات و الله لايكلف نفسا فوق طاقتها فمن وصل عن اقتناع الى عقيدة ما ايا كانت و ارتضاها لنفسه بعقله الذي خلقه الله له نعتقد انه مؤمن بشكل ما.
> وفي النهاية الله هو الذي يفصل بين الناس و هو الوحيد الذي يستطيع ان يحدد من الكافر و من المؤمن.
> ...


* حبيبي هذا رأيك انت ورأي المسلمين المنفتحين *

*اما شيوخ الدجل ما عندهم اي احترام وسمونا مسيحيين بل يا ريت نصارى طول الوقت كفار كفار طيب حدد عشان اعرف انا اي كافر فيهم بالضبط !! *

*انت تعبر عن نفسك  اما القذارة الاسلامية تنبع من القران والاحاديث وشيوخ الدجل فهذا الاسلام الحقيقي والي جاه امبارح واحد واعترف انه الاسلام الحقيقي ولا رد مسلم عليه *

*اي حر !! هل كان حرا عندما جاء الارهابي خالد بن الوليد يقتل في الناس كفار او مسيحيين او ... *

*حبيبي اقرا عن دينك اكثر قبل ما ترد *

*وحتعرف الحقيقة المخفية الي انتوا يا مساكين انضحك عليكم طول هالسنين *

*ويجب ان تعرف ان النبوة اختتمت بمولد المسيح له المجد واي نبي جاء بعد مولده كذااااااااب وستين كذااااااااب *

*والا لا كان يوجد فائدة من تلك المعجزة العظيمة *

*سلام المسيح الي يفوق العقول *


----------



## نورر الايمان (5 يناير 2011)

mzajnjy قال:


> اساليه ان ينير عقلك اولا


 
إنارة العقل سيدركها صاحب العقل أمام خالق العقل وأمام الخلائق

نسأل الله أن يهدينا ويهديكم طريق الحق


----------



## وسام شاه (5 يناير 2011)

يبدو ان المشكلة اعقد كثيرا كثيرا مما كنت اتخيل..
ربنا يلطف بالبلد دي..ما هي ناقصة..
فقر وقهر و جهل و مرض و استبداد و كمان حرب اهلية..لك الله يا مصر


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (5 يناير 2011)

نرمين 1 قال:


> مستحيل يكون مسلم .. الرسول قال انكم اهل زمة ورحمة
> 
> فمن يقول بعد الرسول !!
> 
> ...


اختي نرمين 
مش كل المسلمين وحشين دي حقيقه لكن اللي بيعمل كده بيعمله باسم الاسلام وده بجد 
حرام
لان دول بشر


----------



## Mzajnjy (5 يناير 2011)

الكافر فى الاسلام هو من لا يقتل


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (5 يناير 2011)

وسام شاه قال:


> يبدو ان المشكلة اعقد كثيرا كثيرا مما كنت اتخيل..
> ربنا يلطف بالبلد دي..ما هي ناقصة..
> فقر وقهر و جهل و مرض و استبداد و كمان حرب اهلية..لك الله يا مصر



فعلا 
كل ما تحصل مصيبه يجيبوا شيخ وقسيس
بيسلموا علي بعض وتحي الامه العربيه
هههههه
وفي الاخر مش بياخدوا حق حد


----------



## My Rock (5 يناير 2011)

يُغلق بسبب الخروج عن تخصص القسم و التطرق لحوارات الأديان في القسم العام.


----------



## لدى المسيح (5 يناير 2011)

وسام شاه قال:


> يبدو ان المشكلة اعقد كثيرا كثيرا مما كنت اتخيل..
> ربنا يلطف بالبلد دي..ما هي ناقصة..
> فقر وقهر و جهل و مرض و استبداد و كمان حرب اهلية..لك الله يا مصر


 
اسمح لى ان أأكد لك انها المشاعر هى التى تستدعى النقاش فى هذه الاونه العصيبة ..

تفاءل يا أخى انا واثقة بان اخواننا المسيحين يحللون ويفهمون ويفيدوننا ايضاً بتحليلاتهم الذكية للامور..

وابسط دليل يؤكد لك ان الايام بيضاء هاهنا انهم استقبلونا ولم يعنفونا بجرم من التحفوا اسلامنا وخرجوا من جلدتنا يشتمونهم دون ذنب جنوه .. سوى انهم عبدوا الله واخلصوا للمسيح ..

انا متفاءلة لانهم هم من اعطونى هذا الشعور

ثق بهم فهم جديرون بالثقة .. وشهادتى يا اخوتى فيكم

مجروحة 

فليست هى انا من تُعرف الناس من يكونوا المسيحيون .. .


----------

